
Shark Tank increased our traffic by 1000x. Here’s how we handled it - reuven
http://blog.lerner.co.il/scaling-up-a-site-for-shark-tank/
======
butwhy
Nothing in this post is particularly interesting, from an engineering
perspective. Anyone involved with web hosting should be able to deploy sites
like this to this standard, if not better.

